# QiYi MS 3x3 Review: £7.99 Beast? | KewbzUk



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 17, 2020)

Hello Everyone
This review is about the QiYi MS 3x3.
Enjoy!

*Sections:*

Review of Service
Review of Cube – QiYi MS 3x3
Unboxing
OOTB
First Impressions
First Turns
Lube + Tension
Break-in
Final Thoughts
*General Info
Name*: KewbzUk
*Link*: https://www.kewbz.co.uk/



Review of Cube​
*General Info*
Name – QiYi MS 3x3
Link – https://www.kewbz.co.uk/products/qiyi-ms-3x3
Availability – Black and Stickerless
Price - £7.99
Size – 56.5mm
Weight – 82g



*Brief Overview*
The QiYi MS 3x3 is a new puzzle that was released alongside it’s line-up. This line-up currently consisting of

QiYi MS 2x2
QiYi MS 4x4
QiYi MS 5x5
With them being supposedly better than your traditional Gan buys which cost more than these budget cubes. The cube contests against many other budget buys such as the YuXin Little Magic 3x3 – old bit still a good budget cube, the Meilong 3x3M and the RSM 2020 which is a huge cube for it’s price, that being from what I have heard of it. However, from what I have heard of the QiYi MS 3x3, it seems to be popular amongst cubers, so I came to find out how good this cube really is.

*Unboxing*
The box contains the cube, no accessories box, which was surprising to me as every cube I have received has had an accessories box so that I was surprised from. In addition to this, the box contains a pamphlet on how to solve the 3x3 as well.



*Out of the Box*​
*First Impressions – Before Turning*
Appearance
In terms of the shades on this cube, QiYi had opted for darker shades for this puzzle. Even when compared to the Meilong 3x3M, this cube seemed slightly darker, however, I did not mind so much that this was the case as I got used to the Meilong 3x3M which appeared to have similar shades when compared directly, meaning I should get used to this as well.

Feel
Immediately, I noticed a slippery feel compared to again, the Meilong 3x3M, which along with being smaller, (not noticeably) had a grippier feel to it than that of the QiYi MS 3x3, this I am sure I could get used to.

*First Turns*
Immediately upon turning, I noticed the cube was very tight out of the box, as I experienced lack of corner cutting and overall the cube felt like a Rubik’s brand Speedcube out of the box, which in case you didn’t notice is really bad. However, the only reason this is the case is mainly because this is a budget puzzle, so I let this off lightly. However, the cube was very fast outside the box and was nice and controllable also which I personally liked. When loosened, this cube became an uncontrollable beast however, meaning I didn’t like it’s much. Except, the cube was still very good for a budget buy. In addition to this, the cube corner cut terribly out of the box, considering it’s price and it’s tensions which were really tight. The cube also had a slight sandiness to the cube which wasn’t noticeable enough to make the cube underperform.

Corner Cutting
Reverse – Piece to piece
Forward – 40 Degrees

The corner cutting was very clacky and very quick, not like the Meilong 3x3M and the MF3RS2M which corner cuts nice and smoothly.

Solves
Several solves later, I began to adjust to the uncontrollability of this puzzle, meaning my times decreased to around 1 or so seconds above my original average. When compared to the Meilong 3x3M, I average around the same, however, the Meilong 3x3M seems more controllable than the QiYi MS 3x3. This meaning it needed a small lubrication application. So, I continued to lubricate the 3x3.

*Setup*​
Lubrication
Small amounts of thin silicone lubricant on the pieces which benefited slightly whilst I was testing it out. However, the cubes sound didn’t get muffled over the lubrication, so was still loud and clacky.

Break-in
The cube was of course gummy to the amount of thin lubrication that I put in the cube, so I began to break it in. Several solves or so later I noticed the cube had improved in performance. The cube was still snappy but regained it’s controllability leading it to move slightly ‘clackier’ than the Meilong 3x3M. However, the puzzle after yet another round of solves still didn’t seem to be working for me. The cube was very loud when spamming TPS (Turns per Second). This not being ideal for solving in quiet conditions.

Final Thoughts​
The cube is somewhat worth the price. At £7.99, this cube outperforms many other budget 3x3’s with its unique turning style and it’s controllability. I like the speed also and many other aspects of this cube. However, to become my main, this cube needed to outperform my previous main the Gan 354M V2. Unfortunately, this was not the case. The speed of this cube seemed too fast for me and way too loud.

Should you buy this cube? Yes and No.
At only £7.99, this cube is a good budget buy. It’s speed out of the box is somewhat controllable and fast and will probably appeal to many cubers. However, with new budget cubes coming out, such as the RS3M 2020, this cube isn’t the best for the price. However, the cube is good, there was no spring sound out of the box, the lubrication application was nice and easy considering the grooves on the pieces. However, when compared to other budget cubes such as the Meilong 3x3M, this cube isn’t as good as it was described as, I my opinion of course.

Another thing worth mentioning is stability. Despite the cube responding well to lubricants and setups, a slightly lighter turning style is required to maintain stability and avoid lockups. However, the cube speed after lubrication with a thinner lubricant works out pretty well for this puzzle. The controllability, however, is the problem for this puzzle. The cube seems uncontrollable, when lubricated and broken in.

The next thing to consider is corner twisting. Particularly out of the box, corner twisting was surprisingly not happening, however, as I lubricated the puzzle, the cube seemed to click back and began corner twisting on me. Maybe this is me and my terrible accuracy, however, this was particularly annoying during solves.

Moving onto the positives. This cube blew me away with its speed. Especially with smaller cubes, as with smaller cubes speed is key to ensure the fast times in or out of WCA competitions.

If you are looking for a fast 3x3 out of the box, I would suggest this cube 100%, however, if you are looking for a fast-stable cube, I think their will be better alternatives out there for you to choose such as the RS3M.

What do you think?
You can view my previous review below.

Gan 354M V2 Review | Cubezz- https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/gan-354m-v2-review-flagship-beast.77928/
Meilong 3x3M Review | Moyustore - https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/meilong-3x3m-review-the-best-choice-moyustore.77983/
YJ MGC 5x5 Review | Cubezz - https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/yj-mgc-5x5-review-mid-tier-flagship.77597/
Meilong Premium A&M 3x3 Review | Moyustore - https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/yj-mgc-5x5-review-mid-tier-flagship.77597/

MoTheCuber


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 17, 2020)

Here are the pictures of the QiYi MS 3x3! They're attached below.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice review. Thanks!


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 18, 2020)

I have put up a poll. Saying which series is better.
Meilong
YuXin
QiYi MS?
You can find that above. At the start of the thread


----------

